# Jerk Nation Beef Jerky



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 1, 2010)

We've finally launched!

I HATE beef jerky. I've tried Jack Links (eeech), Uncle Bucks at Bass Pro Shops (which I spit out without chewing) and quite a few other "brands." Usually they taste like plastic or cardboard. I had no interest.

My friend asked me to try his, I declined. I declined for 3 months because past jerky taste tests with other brands were unsatisfactory. After his pursuit, I folded and tasted his in order to get him off my back. However...it was not only good beef jerky, but it was so good that I told him "This needs to go into a bag and sold."

Well, 8 months later we have a product.

It's "JERK NATION BEEF JERKY" 
"Building a nation of jerks one jerk at a time." 
"Proud to be a jerk!"

We've done over 1000 taste tests - everyone tells us that it is the best beef jerky that they ever had - and it has a TWIST: the new *SHAKE n' SEASON* concept.

Here's how it works - the jerky is tender for beef jerky, delicious and can be eaten right out of the bag. But instead of being "like all the other brands" we decided to put into it a SHAKE n' SEASON spice packet called Jerk Dust. So the Jerk Dust actually allows for an interactive experience. It is a packet IN THE BAG that comes with the jerky where the consumer can take and sprinkle on the jerky, shake up the bag, and then eat.

For example, if I don't like it too spicy, and my wife loves it extra spicy, then I can shake on a LITTLE "Jerk Dust" and she can shake on a lot. It allows the user to determine the flavor of the jerky and how strong it might be, or not. Even with children, its a hit. 

People have said:

"It's not beef jerky, its like a drug. I wish I could eat the bag, and I'm licking the inside of it right now even after finishing the jerky." 

"This blows away the competition...Jack Links is terrible."

"I can honestly say it is the best beef jerky I've ever eaten."

We've just launched the product online. It's at www.jerknationonline.com and www.beefjerky.ws 

We've also launched a YouTube page at www.youtube.com/JerkNationOnline 

We've started uploading taste tests there and some commercials for the jerky that we created.

Thanks for all your support!

Consider visiting our site and buy some jerky!! 
If you love jerky there is nothing better - I promise.

We have 4 flavors right now:

*Original Spicy (This is the "hot/spicy" one.)*
*Fajita (Tastes just like a fajita)*
*Chili Lime (My personal favorite - out of this world and very addicting.)*
*Mom's Apple Pie (Yes, a total winner and tastes like a dessert. My second favorite!)*

View attachment 1657


You can order online and there is a variety pack that allows you to buy all 4 flavors at once as a promotion of the brand (and a bit of a sale). 

We've had people start to order. They have all said the same thing - the best jerky with a great new concept!

We are looking to get the word out, and see if God would bless the venture. So far so good. We'll see what the future holds!


----------



## newcreature (Feb 1, 2010)

I will be the first to say that I will definitely try your beef jerky.... now the trick is not letting Mike know that I'm spending money online. He guards me like a hawk when it comes to online or TV shopping 

---------- Post added at 10:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 PM ----------

Question... after visiting your website, I noticed the "recipes" section. Do you have any plans to sell the jerk dust separately for use in recipes? That might be a good idea.


----------



## Andres (Feb 2, 2010)

a great way to drum up some business would be free samples for all the folks at PB. I'm jus sayin'...


----------



## Michael (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## Wayne (Feb 2, 2010)

Sell the dust separately as BBQ rub?


----------



## Andres (Feb 2, 2010)

Michael Turner said:


>


 
is this you watching Angela?


----------



## Michael (Feb 2, 2010)

Andres said:


> Michael Turner said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Oh yeah. She knows I'm on to her.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 2, 2010)

Yes. We are working on packaging right now for the 4 flavors to be in a 24 pack, 6 of each. Soon to come!

Be careful with the jerky - its addicting. Chili lime is my "problem". You can't stop at one bite...or one bag.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 2, 2010)

I would LOVE to be able to do that. But I'm not the manufacturer. That mean I actually have to buy jerky for myself if I want some as well!! We gave out a bit to family here, but past that, I'm having withdrawls now!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 2, 2010)

Yes, and we are working on a specialized BBQ flavor as well. We want it different than how fajita or original spicy tastes, so it can be a little complicated. That one is in process.


----------



## Michael (Feb 3, 2010)

I've been a life-long vegetarian Matthew (long story, raised in Eastern culture blah blah). But in exchange for a stash for my wife I'd be interested in endorsing.  

I'd even really try a bite [I've seriously never intentionally eaten meat in my life].


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 3, 2010)

Sounds interesting, though as a jerky purist I find it tough to describe good jerky as 'tender'. I'm going to pass the information along. I'll also be praying that there are loads and loads of folks who become addicted to the stuff!


----------



## newcreature (Feb 3, 2010)

I knew he was watching... that's what I get for making the first post.
Seriously, though... I will buy your jerky. Right, Mike?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 3, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> Sounds interesting, though as a jerky purist I find it tough to describe good jerky as 'tender'. I'm going to pass the information along. I'll also be praying that there are loads and loads of folks who become addicted to the stuff!



1574 taste tests and counting. No one yet has said they like the other brands better than what we've produced. The tender part comes from removing the jerky "just at the right time" from the process to give it a little tenderness so you don't feel like your eating your friends leather belt, or possibly a shoe horn. The Jerk Dust then takes the jerky to the final level of making it flavor enhanced. You'd have to give it a whirl to see what I mean. Its not "steak tender" but tender for _jerky_, and a bit thicker than most brands because of that.

In some of the taste tests you can see the consistency when they tear a piece off.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 3, 2010)

Michael Turner said:


> I've been a life-long vegetarian Matthew (long story, raised in Eastern culture blah blah). But in exchange for a stash for my wife I'd be interested in endorsing.
> 
> I'd even really try a bite [I've seriously never intentionally eaten meat in my life].



Hmmm. That would be a great angle - Jerk Nation makes meat eater out of vegitarian...news at 11". 

If you try, go with Chili Lime.


----------



## CNJ (Feb 4, 2010)

Are you on Facebook? I e-mailed this information to our church. 

What is the nutritional information? Are there preservatives? People at my church care about nutrition also. My husband is being helped my coconut oil and I "splurge" on nutrition but little else. 

Additional thought. It's great that your needs are being met. How will proceeds be used in the Kingdom? For needs of real people on PB?


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 4, 2010)

That is interesting. I do plan on trying yours. (I'd love to see y'all do well.) I make jerky, a lot of it. I do make it much thicker than you find in the stores. It is not like shoe leather either, so maybe it is tender. I do cold smoke mine. It takes a lot of time and care to make it right, but it will last for years and is really good.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 5, 2010)

CNJ said:


> Are you on Facebook? I e-mailed this information to our church.
> 
> What is the nutritional information? Are there preservatives? People at my church care about nutrition also. My husband is being helped my coconut oil and I "splurge" on nutrition but little else.
> 
> Additional thought. It's great that your needs are being met. How will proceeds be used in the Kingdom? For needs of real people on PB?


 
Nutrition facts - they are actually quite good. The "major" brand out there right now on a 1 oz bag has 4 times as much sugar, including fructose, than our jerky. Ours is ALL NATURAL and has NO PRESERVATIVES.

It is a really great healthy snack!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 5, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> That is interesting. I do plan on trying yours. (I'd love to see y'all do well.) I make jerky, a lot of it. I do make it much thicker than you find in the stores. It is not like shoe leather either, so maybe it is tender. I do cold smoke mine. It takes a lot of time and care to make it right, but it will last for years and is really good.


 
Lawrence - 

Yes, it took us 9 months to get our recipe made correctly with 3 manufacturers because we didn't want to go the "preservative" route and wanted it "just right." Extremely painstaking! --But worth it.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Feb 5, 2010)

Question:

Are all of the meats flavored the same and then the spice packet is what makes it one of the 4 flavors- or is it 4 different flavored meats that have additional flavor in the packets?


----------



## Ruby (Feb 6, 2010)

Oops! Deleted that email as advertizing. (Which it was but didn't realize it was someone from here.) I did notice the Matthew McMahon but dismissed it. (Actually wasn't expecting an email from this C. Matthew McMahon! I will go back and retrieve it. Will it be distributed in Australia? I have seen Beef Jerky for sale here but never tasted it. I don't think it is big here. Do hope the venture goes well for all involved.


----------



## turmeric (Feb 6, 2010)

What a relier! I thought I was being spanned!!  Chili lime sounds interesting!


----------



## Peairtach (Feb 6, 2010)

As far as I'm aware beef jerky only arrived on the shelves of the supermarkets of Scotland, two or three years ago.

I've tried it once or twice but not been impressed.

Hopefully your product, Matthew, will blaze a new trail for beef jerky. It sounds very tasty.


----------



## DeborahtheJudge (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh goody! My brother loves beef jerky. I think I'll get him a variety pack for his birthday.


----------



## jogri17 (Feb 6, 2010)

DeborahtheJudge said:


> Oh goody! My brother loves beef jerky. I think I'll get him a variety pack for his birthday.


 
get me some and send it to me.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Feb 6, 2010)

turmeric said:


> What a relier! I thought I was being spanned!!  Chili lime sounds interesting!



You were. Just by someone that you 'know'.


----------



## reformed trucker (Feb 6, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> I do make it much thicker than you find in the stores. It is not like shoe leather either, so maybe it is tender. I do cold smoke mine. It takes a lot of time and care to make it right, but it will last for years and is really good.


 
Woohoo!! That is why I put in my request that you, Todd, Bawb, and Josh be my neighbors in heaven (even though they aren't "Babdist").


----------



## N. Eshelman (Feb 6, 2010)

I just got spammed too!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 6, 2010)

Same meat. Different spice packets.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm not exactly sure how our USDA certification works in other countries. Would have to look into it.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 6, 2010)

Richard Tallach said:


> As far as I'm aware beef jerky only arrived on the shelves of the supermarkets of Scotland, two or three years ago.
> 
> I've tried it once or twice but not been impressed.
> 
> Hopefully your product, Matthew, will blaze a new trail for beef jerky. It sounds very tasty.


 
Like I said previously - I HATED beef jerky. Really. I wasn't interested in it at all. But...after eating this one, and then using the Jerk Dust, I was hooked.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 6, 2010)

nleshelman said:


> I just got spammed too!


 
Yes. I have a couple of lists of emails I used for A Puritans Mind and thought I'd send a "one and only email" to my APM group. I mean, what else would Dr. Matt at the Puritanboard and A Puritan's Mind be doing other than trying to launch a beef jerky company? eh?


----------



## WaywardNowHome (Feb 6, 2010)

I've been looking for something to spend my Paypal money on... combined with the fact that I looove beef jerky, I am really excited. I'll be ordering some!

EDIT: I just went to order some online and according to the order form, it will cost $9 for shipping and handling. I'm not sure I'm willing to spend $16 on a 4oz bag of jerky.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 9, 2010)

WaywardNowHome said:


> I've been looking for something to spend my Paypal money on... combined with the fact that I looove beef jerky, I am really excited. I'll be ordering some!
> 
> EDIT: I just went to order some online and according to the order form, it will cost $9 for shipping and handling. I'm not sure I'm willing to spend $16 on a 4oz bag of jerky.



Hey Joel - 

Yes, the MFR who creates the jerky also sends the jerky from his plant. He has a set cost for the shipping which runs between 8-9 dollars. 
Many of the jerky sites sell jerky at a minimum order (i.e. you have to buy at least $30 worth or at least a certain amount of packages. We decided not to do that and to allow people to decide what they want.
Personally, I think the best deal is the variety pack which gives you 1 of each flavor and saves $4.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 9, 2010)

Check this out - http://www.puritanboard.com/f84/jer...ky-reviews-org-5-stars-best-58370/#post755421


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 10, 2010)

I like anything that's made out of meat. I'll give this a try because I'm always looking for an excuse to wash something down with beer.

I like the name 'Jerk Nation', good job! I'm glad you didn't go with a theological twist like "In-Carn-ation", that would be a bit tacky. (Get it... 'carn'..., you know, it's latin.... nevermind.)


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 10, 2010)

I gave you an endorsement on my FB page Matt. Ok, most of my friends are PB members, but never the less watch for your sales to skyrocket now. Your product will move faster than a Toyota trying to stop.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 10, 2010)

BobVigneault said:


> I like the name 'Jerk Nation', good job! I'm glad you didn't go with a theological twist like "In-Carn-ation", that would be a bit tacky. (Get it... 'carn'..., you know, it's latin.... nevermind.)


 


Good one!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 10, 2010)

BobVigneault said:


> I like anything that's made out of meat. I'll give this a try because I'm always looking for an excuse to wash something down with beer.
> 
> I like the name 'Jerk Nation', good job! I'm glad you didn't go with a theological twist like "In-Carn-ation", that would be a bit tacky. (Get it... 'carn'..., you know, it's latin.... nevermind.)




Funny.

Thanks for the plug!


----------

